
Locked doors, headaches, and intellectual need - Kinrany
https://mkremins.github.io/blog/doors-headaches-intellectual-need/
======
Kinrany
First motivating example:

"Here’s the pattern. A new player jumps into your game and starts bouncing
around your carefully crafted tutorial level. The level funnels them to the
key, which they collect, and then on to the corresponding locked door, which
they successfully open. Then, somewhere down the road, they encounter a second
locked door… and are completely stumped. They’ve solved this problem once
before – why are they having such a hard time solving it again?"

The second and third one are from math education and functional programming.

